# Dragon Ball: Episode of Bardock - Your thoughts?



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm a massive Bardock fan, this mini Film/Episode was pretty awesome as it hints bardock is the reason frieza is scared of sayians, but i won't give away everything

I prefer full screen with 720p
You can watch a legit sub here:
[yt]lW9HG50DFxA[/yt]


----------



## Damage Inc. (Jan 17, 2012)

I've watched a bit of this and what I saw of it was great


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 17, 2012)

Sounds and feels an awful lot like One Piece. I guess Toei is too lazy to use different sound FX.


----------



## Lanlan (Jan 17, 2012)

is this new dragon ball?


----------



## signz (Jan 19, 2012)

I guess it's "just" the animated version of the manga chapters. Well, I've read those and damn, I loved the story. I myself am a Bardock fan and kinda always wished that he appears in DBZ while Goku is in the afterlife (I know, it's like a second home to him) - more precisely the tournament at the Grand Kai's palace.
Anyway, great OVA.


----------



## Fellow (Jan 19, 2012)

I would like more than just 20 minute specials of this new style of Dragon Ball.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 19, 2012)

Fellow said:


> I would like more than just 20 minute specials of this new style of Dragon Ball.


Oh so would i, it's hinted it was going to be a Series, but with Bandai problems, we will never know


----------



## Fellow (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah, I'll take anything at this point.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jan 19, 2012)

Lanlan said:


> is this new dragon ball?


Bardock - Goku's father movie isnt new.
But seems like the episode is new.

@*king_leo*
Frieza isnt scared of saiyans because of Bardock. He was well aware of the Saiyan history and never wanted to lose control over them.


----------



## pokefloote (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah, Frieza used saiyans to do his bidding, then when they get too strong he sends his other henchmen like Dodoria to kill them. He always was worried about the legendary "super saiyans" so he didn't let them get to that point.


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Jan 31, 2012)

My friend told me about that episode, Bardock goes super saiyan and beats the hell outta Chilled(Frieza, Cooler, King Cold..... and now Chilled...... another guy whose name has something to do with coldness...... great.... >_>)
But yeah, the episode as a whole was amazing. ^^


----------



## gokujr1000 (Feb 1, 2012)

I quite enjoyed the manga, haven't seen the Anime Adaption yet. I like to use this story as a set up to the whole Legendary Super Saiyan Legend that we always heard about in the Manga. If Bardock IS the Legendary SSJ that comes every thousand years it helps Akira backup the shitload of Saiyans that eventually got SSJ in the Cell Saga and beyond.




DarkraiHunter said:


> My friend told me about that episode, Bardock's goes super saiyan and beats the hell outta Chilled(Frieza, Cooler, King Cold..... and now Chilled...... another guy whose name has something to do with coldness...... great.... >_>)
> But yeah, the episode as a whole was amazing. ^^



I'm pretty sure the "coldness" is sort of a reference to their race. So far every character we've seen from Frieza's race has had Hearts that are as cold as Ice.


----------



## Zane (Feb 27, 2012)

So tempted to watch DB now, what should i watch? the new one or the old?


----------

